# Resident Evil 2 Remake



## 1alexie (Jun 13, 2018)

I've been in love with this game since then, who else is an avid fan of Resident Evil here?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2018)

1alexie said:


> I've been in love with this game since then, who else is an avid fan of Resident Evil here?


That was my favorite resident evil game. Im in.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Jun 21, 2018)

Im not ready to relive that nightmare that left sooo many mental scars on my childhood. Looks great though.


----------



## SB85 (Oct 10, 2018)

I've always been a huge Resident Evil fan since the original on Playstation. I am without a doubt looking forward to playing the Resi 2 remake on current consoles with improved graphics and everything else.


----------



## PostIvory (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm looking forward to this remake.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 2, 2019)

So, who played it yet? Any thoughts on Mr X in this remake? I found his presence really frustrating sometimes


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 17, 2019)

I just picked up RE 2 for PS4. Starting a playthrough as soon as it finishes installing. The original was great, I have high hopes for the REmake based on what I've seen.

Rumors are swirling that a remake of RE 3 may be in the works.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 20, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> So, who played it yet? Any thoughts on Mr X in this remake? I found his presence really frustrating sometimes


Now that I've had some hours put into the game...I agree. He's easy to avoid when you know he's coming, but that bastard has a way of showing up at a bad time all the time. Getting slashed by a licker?...here's Mr X to beat you down. 

I'm really liking the remake, they did a damn good job. In my opinion, RE 2 was the best of the original RE games. I really enjoyed RE 7, but I'm enjoying this a lot more...it feels like an old school RE game.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 21, 2019)

I totally agree. To be fair I stopped playing RE after the RE5. It became purely action game without any trace of survival horror... I've enjoyed Resident Evil Revelation games though. Anyway, all in all, this remake is fantastic. The original atmosphere with improved gameplay in modern visuals!

Jacob


----------



## RedStoolSample (Apr 21, 2019)

i played this game and wanted to kill my self


----------



## socaljoe (May 1, 2019)

I've played through RE 2 a couple times and now I'm tightening up my game in pursuit of S+ rank on all stories. I've managed S rank on Claire A so far...I almost made it on Leon A, but wasted too much time collecting everything.

I love this game, I'm having so much fun challenging myself.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 31, 2019)

I'll have a go at it.


----------

